# Good anime



## drobb (Sep 5, 2012)

ok i dont have netflix. i have blockbuster since its part of my satellite package.  that said can i get some recommendations for some good anime to watch.   
some examples of some ive seen that i enjoy are

Ghost in the Shell
Kite
Record of Lodoss War
Death Note
etc.

to be honest its been years since ive really watched any anime aside from Death note which for some reason i started watching a few months back.


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 5, 2012)

*
Legend of the Galactic Heroes*


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Sep 5, 2012)

Zatch Bell


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 5, 2012)

1stClassZackFair said:


> Zatch Bell



You can't be serious. 

OP, nice call with Record of Lodoss War. Lesser known, but damn good. The only similar anime that I can think of is Claymore. 
While dissimilar, I recommend FLCL (Furi Kuri) to everybody. Pure eye/ear candy, but pretty weird.
For comedy, I suggest Chobits. 
I haven't seen a lot of Appleseed, but what I've seen I loved.


----------



## drobb (Sep 5, 2012)

yeah i love Lodoss war.  i even have the dreamcast game for it.  oh another one i like is Evangelion.  still havent seen it all.  and then there are the death, rebirth, end of eva, etc im not sure where they all fit


----------



## Castiel (Sep 5, 2012)

One of my favorite Animes of all time is Rurouni Kenshin (although the books are so much better than the T.V series)
Also, Avatar is a must!


----------



## BerserkLeon (Sep 5, 2012)

On the note of Evangelion, you know they're redoing the story again, in 4 HD 'movies', right? So far I like it better than the original.
Also you may disagree as it seems to be a "you love it or you hate it" sort of thing, but I personally love Eureka Seven and its still-airing-in-Japan sequel, Eureka Seven: AO.
The art is really great imo, I like the mecha and the story, and the music... pretty much everything. The story of AO doesn't seem as good. And while the original didn't have any 'fanservice' (which I respect because I consider it a cheap ploy to get more people watching), AO has quite a bit of it.
Anyway, aside from those, recently, I've only really been watching feature films
Such as: Pom Poko, The Cat Returns, Whisper of the Heart, Children Who Chase Lost Voices From Deep Below, Legend Of the Millennium Dragon, and Tales from Earthsea. Of those, Pom Poko, Whisper of the Heart, and Children Who Chase Lost Voices From Deep Below seem worth recommending, but I'd watch them all again. Summer Wars is also great (read: probably my favorite of the movies I've watched recently) IMO... and The Sky Crawlers is worth a watch if you have the time.
I second Vulpes' recommendation of FLCL, if you haven't already seen it.


----------



## drobb (Sep 5, 2012)

no i did not know they were redoing EVA.  to be honest ive really only basically stuck my toe into the whole anime thing.   now i like the full length features and i love Miyazaki movies, having seen Princess Mononoke, Howls moving castle, kiki's delivery service, castle in the sky, spirited away and ponyo. im really into the fantasy/mech/action type stuff.  i also really enjoyed Tenchi Muyo but thats been along time ago.  oh and ninja scroll and of course akira.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 5, 2012)

Fairy Tail
Code Geass
Ao No exorcist 
Mirai Nikki
Shakugan No Shana


----------



## Prime_Zero (Sep 5, 2012)

The following list is my opinion of good/best animes to watch and must watch animes, not in any order.

--( Starting with Mecha )--
Gundam 00 - seasons 1&2 as well as its movie, aka the best gundam currently as its story is very good and  must watch.
Gundam seed and gundam seed destiny
Fafner - like Evangelion only way freaking better story and basicaly 80% or more of every one dies... out does Evangelion in every way. Oddly its the best anime no one ever heard of....
Aquarion and Aquarion Evol - its kinda Mecah + Romance
Broken Blade - Humans evolve to use crystal's?
Gurren Lagann - goofy looking and how they act, but its very epic and worth watching your missing out if you don't.
Vandread - One world for boy's one for girls, meeting in the middle with mech's its a romance space scifi lots of action though.
Heroic Age -  its a scifi space anime very good, Humans chased from earth and pushed around fighting to take back the galaxy.
Eureka Seven - If your into Music and a bit of a hippy this is for you....Curretnly showing on toonami on Sat.
Mars Daybreak - Again anther good mecha anime you never heard about....
Blue Gender - Must watch anime about giant bug's devouring mand kind.
Bubble gun crysis Tokyo 2040 - Hot women in body armor, some nudity near the end. Not a must watch but close enough.
Code Geass - A very good anime.
Gate Keepers - Good anime but not for every one.
Gun X Sword - Anther great mecha anime you never heard of...
Out Law Star - really good scifi space anime, nudity on original versons.
Overman King Gainer - Good mecha anime saddly never got more seasons.... but ends decent enough.
The Big O - Good mecha anime endings kinda meh...
Zegapain - Humans are gone, now living as holograms fighting in mecha's.
Zoids - Any of them, there all good though the last one is not in english. Chaotic Centry the best one in my opinion.

--( none mecha ones ) ---
Elfen Lied - very sad but tons of nudity to make up for it, and girls with weird powers.
Claymore - Hot women with a big sword and demon blood... need I say more?
Inuyasha's final season - actualy pretty good thank god they ended it.
Cowboy Bebop - must see anime scifi/space
coyote ragtime show - Alot like Cowboy Bebop possibly even in the same Universe.
Bleach - Not just for clothing any more - Very very very very long finaly finished, not fully dubbed yet though.
Chobits - If your really really into androids + romance.
Daphne in the brillant blue - hot women, tiny outfits...
Elemental Gelade - Awsome anime oddly close and alot like the game "Sky's of Arcadia" air ships floating lands etc.
Full Metal Alchemist + its movie - The original anime not Brother hood, just never liked Brother hood.. felt the first one had a better story/ending.
Gantz - Kinda sad alot of people die, its up there with Elfen lied, also nudity in it.
Last Exile - A really good Anime
Now and then, Here and there - boy dragged into the future for meeting a girl, fights to get home.
S-Cry-ed - Watch and you'll understand...
Samuri 7 - A must watch, missing out epicly if you don't, currently is showing on toonami right now on Sat.
Trigun - Anther must see anime
Xam'd: Lost Memories - Really good anime one of my favorites.

--( Anime Movies )--

Laputa Castle In the Sky - A classic and epic, sky ships and so ancient tech.
Origin spirits of the past - World ends, girl wakes up in the future to find...
SteamBoy - Really good and a must watch.
Princess Mononoke - very good, ancient Japan, demons, and so on.
Valley of the Wind - Old but good
Karas - A must watch as well as very epic, annoying as its in chapters or what ever.
Sword of the Stranger - Ancient Japan, demons and magic.

--( None anime's but just as good )--

Avatar the Last Air bender - epic and a must watch, funny to boot.
Avatar: the legend of Korra - Still being made, season 1 of 4 done though.


Those are all I can think of off the top of my head, I highly suggest you watch the movies for the animes that have them after you watch them. Ones like Gundam 00 or full metal alchemist would be spoiler's and ruin the story.

Hope you enjoy my list.

Edit: Yes they are redoing Evangleon but from what ive seen its not much better then the other one to me.


----------



## Big Kong Boss (Sep 5, 2012)

Eden of the East (with it's two movies since they're sequels to the series) -  Top Priority
Samurai Champloo - Priority
Trigun
Cowboy Bebop - Priority
Rurouni Kenshin
Code Geass
Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

Avatar: The Last Airbender - Priority

I highly recommend what I listed. I don't really like anime all too much, but I consider these animes to be top of the line / overall really great shows.

EDIT: For Fullmetal Alchemist, make sure you watch Brotherhood and not the original. Brotherhood has a much better and smarter plot than it's original series.


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 5, 2012)

The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzamiya
Highschool of the Dead
AVATAR!!!


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 5, 2012)

Heres my suggestion, you'll probably hate it or ignore it but whatever but I found these quite nice actually and really enjoyed them.
TigerXBunny
Highschool DxD
Persona 4 the Animation
Princess Resurrection OVA (I found the OVA more canon to the manga than the actual anime is)
Ninin ga Shinobuden


----------



## boombox (Sep 5, 2012)

.Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood
.Tengen Toppa Gurren Laagan
.Sword Art Online - currently playing in Japan, but you can watch it on crunchy roll


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 5, 2012)

I would have listed some, if
@Prime_Zero 
hadnt take all of them


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 5, 2012)

http://myanimelist.n...ist/HellsMalice

I got too tired of making lists every time someone asked for anime, so I set up that MAL. Check that out and sort Completed Anime by score, easiest way to find what i'd recommend.

EDIT: Good god tried adding tags to make searching the list easier. What a pain. Got about halfway.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 5, 2012)

Darker Than Black
Steins;Gate
Densetsu no Yuusha no Densetsu (aka legend of the legendary heroes)
Full Metal Panic!
Trinity Blood

http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Crimzoneyed


----------



## Yumi (Sep 5, 2012)

Dokkoida?! (6 episodes i think, but with awesome humor and a sweet simple plot)
School Rumble 
Murder Princess (6 episodes as well but very Good)
--

3 good ones. Enjoy.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Sep 5, 2012)

-Neon Genesis Evangelion is an amazing show, its a complete MindF**K. i recommend it completely. after you fiinish that, you should watch End of Evangelion because that was meant to be the real ending, since the ending on Neon Genesis Evangelion is only because of budget cuts. if you are interested in watching Remake of Evangelion, first watch the original series since i think they are better, and carry more story than the remake.
-Blood+ is amazing aswell, loved every episode in the series


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok top must watch. 

1.Meitantei Conan aka Case Closed/Inuyahsa (:Kanketsu-hen) (tied)

2.Bleach (band wagon show, but still good. lots of filler. some filler are as good as main story)

3.Naruto(Shippuden) (again like bleach, there are filler eps but not as good as the main story) -ongoing

4.One piece (I skipped filler in this one, as I started late when it was in the 500's in episodes. will go back and watch later)

5.Death Note/Dragon Ball Z

6.Witch Blade/Steins;Gate 

7.Fairy Tail -ongoing

8.Kami-Sama no Memo-Chou/Gintama

9.Sekirei/Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann

10.Fullmetal Alchimest(:Brotherhood)

-- (lists all anime even my top 10) most are good watches. pokemon/beyblade/digimon/yugioh/zatch bell are childhood shows.

In alphebetical order.

.hack//Legend of twilight

Ah! My Goddess (Sorazore no Tsubasa)

Abenobashi Mahou Shotengai

Ai Yori Aoshi (Enishi)

Ano Natsu De Matteru

Ao no Exorcist aka Blue Exorcist

Asobi Ni Iku Yo!

Azumanga Daioh

Baccano

Bakemonogatari

Bamboo Blade

Beelzibub

Beyblade

Big O, The

Black Cat

Bleach

Blood+

Blood-C

Code Geass (R2)

Cowboy Bebop

D.Grey Man

Dantalian no Shoka

Darker than Black (Ryuusei no Gimini)

Deadman Wonderland

Death Note

Digimon (2, tamers, frontier)

Dog Days

Dragon Ball (Z, GT)

Durarara!

Eureka Seven

Fairy Tail

Fate/stay night

FLCL

Fullmetal Alchemist (:Brotherhood)

Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex (2nd GIG)

Gintama (')

Girls Bravo (2)

Gosick

Hand Maid May

Hagure Yuusha no Estetica

Hamtaro

Ikki Tousen

Infinite stratos

InuYasha (:Kanketsu-hen)

Jubei-chan: The Ninja Girl (2)

K-ON

Kaichou wa Maid-sama!

Kami-Sama no Memo-Chou

Kampfer

Kannagi

Kanokon

Katanagatari

Kateikyoushi Hitman REBORN!

Kaze no Stigma

Kazemakase Tsukikage Ran

Kekkaishi

Kenichi, History's Strongest Deciple

Kodocha

Kurokami

Lupin III

Mahoromatic

Manyuu Hiken-chou

Maken Ki

Mayo Chiki

Meitante Conan

Melody of Oblivion

Mobile Suit Gundam 00

Monster Rancher

MÄR: Marchen Awakens Romance

Nabari no Ou

Nanaka 6/17

Nisemonogatari

Neon Genesis Evangelion

Nurarihyon no Mago (Sennen makyou)

Ninja Nonsense aka 2X2 Shinobuden

Noein

Omamori Himari

One Piece

Ore no Imouto

Paranoia Agent

Pokémon (seasons 1-14)

R-15

R.O.D the TV

Ranma ½

Rave Master

Rosario+Vampire (Capu2)

Rurouni Kenshin

S-CRY-ed

Sacred Seven

Sailor Moon

Samurai Champloo

Sankarea

Seikon no Qwaser

Sekirei (~Pure Engagment~)

Shakugan no Shana (II/III final)

Shaman King

Sket Dance

Soul Eater

Steins;Gate

Sword Art Onine (SAO) - ongoing

Tegimi Bachi (:Reverse)

Tenchi Muyo! Ryo-Ohki

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann

The World God Only Knows (II)

To Aru Majutsu no Index (II)

Tokko

ToraDora!

Trigun

Trinity Blood

Urusei Yatsura

Usagi Drop

Witchblade

Wolf's Rain

Yozakura Quartet

Yu-Gi-Oh! (Capsule Monsters/GX/5D's)

Yu Yu Hakusho

Yumekui Merry

Zatch Bell!

Zero no Tsukaima (Futatsuki no Kishi/Princess no Rondo /F)


----------



## Gahars (Sep 5, 2012)

*insert easy "that's a contradiction" joke here*

Purists probably wouldn't count these, but whatever, they're good in my book.
Avatar: The Last Airbender/The Legend of Korra. Two great series, with great writing and memorable casts. If you haven't already watched them... where the hell have you been?
The Boondocks. It's got that thugging love!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 5, 2012)

I dunno, TTGL is pretty good and Darker Than Black isn't bad.

Everything else I've watched is eh. Code Geass wasn't bad but some of the stuff was a bit silly in retrospect. Death Note is mind numbingly boring. Most other anime is just fanservice and filler.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 5, 2012)

Seirei no Moribito
Sengoku Basara
Cowboy Bepop
Samurai Champloo
FMA: Brotherhood

Naruto, Bleach, One Piece and other popular shounen mangas having horrible anime variations so don't bother with those.


----------



## drobb (Sep 6, 2012)

thanks for all the lists i really appreciate it.  how do most of you find/watch these as i dont have netflix and blockbuster only has an at most ok listing.  some of these ive seen episodes here and or there, mainly on adult swim and the like.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 6, 2012)

There are many good anime, but it all depends on your own preferences/mood.
I like drama's (shojou), and actions (Shounen), and anything in fact 

Drama tends to have a "real life" feeling. no heroic, fantasy, futuristic etc.


Other users already suggested a lot of good one, so I'll recommend these (different style) Shoujo:

- *Bunny drop* (a 30 years old man taking care of his 6 years old nephew after the death of her dad. he will have to manage her education. 11 episodes)

- *Space Brothers* (in 2030ish, Following a group of people who want to join Jaxa and NASA to become astronaut. Currently airing in japan, there's no number of episode defined yet, we are at 21th ending the member selection to go to NASA Jhonson)

- *Major* (Baseball, following a japanese kid becoming pro in USA. 6 seasons + 4 OVA)

As you seems more in fantasy and action, that's the only one I'll suggest.
You should really try Bunny drop to see if you like shoujo style.


----------



## CCNaru (Sep 6, 2012)

also gash bell/zatch bell is awesome.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 6, 2012)

Right now I would say everyone needs to watch guilty crown, it was awesome (youll prob needa watch it online somewhere unless you know how to use irc    ).


----------



## Seven (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm rather surprised that Puella Magi Madoka Magica hasn't appeared once.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 7, 2012)

one piece


----------



## pokefloote (Sep 7, 2012)

CLANNAD.
and Clannad After Story.

and make sure it's in that order. Some people unknowingly watch After Story before they see the first part.

Don't watch the OVA/movie though.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 7, 2012)

Seven said:


> I'm rather surprised that Puella Magi Madoka Magica hasn't appeared once.


I was gonna suggest that but it seems a little weird for a guy to suggest it.


----------



## mrtofu (Sep 7, 2012)

deleted


----------



## Prime_Zero (Sep 7, 2012)

This is a respons to your asking where we watch all these animes

Most of us probably watch them online, Hulu is a great place to watch anime and tv show's for one, but here are a list of sites I use as just one site is never enough. I don't watch tv so I always watch online.

www.hulu.com - free and completely legal

*snip*

www.crunchyroll.com - Have not used in several years due to them removing so many animes. I hear its good now though. But never my first choice.


Hope these help.


----------



## Seven (Sep 7, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Seven said:
> 
> 
> > I'm rather surprised that Puella Magi Madoka Magica hasn't appeared once.
> ...


I don't see why a gender distinction needs to be made, especially with a series with such a dark narrative.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 8, 2012)

Seven said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > Seven said:
> ...


I was a bit hesitant since last time I suggested Madoka to someone the reaction I got was kinda shit, still otherwise its one of my favorites but more of a secret favorite.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 8, 2012)

drobb said:


> thanks for all the lists i really appreciate it.  how do most of you find/watch these as i dont have netflix and blockbuster only has an at most ok listing.  some of these ive seen episodes here and or there, mainly on adult swim and the like.



Downloading anime will always be better than streaming it.
Buut if that isn't viable *stares at 400GB anime folder*, just google the anime name and add "episode 1" at the end. You'll find pleeeenty of streaming sites. The quality is crap on all of 'em, but that's the price you gotta pay for streaming.
The biggest reason to download is that the best streaming sites either only provide dubbed anime (netflix), or official/their own subs (crunchyroll). Official subs tending to be on the...not that fantastic side. I'm suuuure there are exceptions to what I just said, but meh. Downloading will always be superior. Even if you have to delete it after, i'd suggest downloading it.

EDIT:hmm, and i'm assuming I can't link to where to DL it... go to My Anime List and scroll down to the subs. Find one with the best approve ratio and just search for the anime name and the sub group name. Most animes are easy enough to find like that.


----------



## Sefi (Sep 8, 2012)

Full Metal Alchemist / Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood (Two brothers trying to regain something they lost using alchemy)
Evangalion (Best mech anime ever, and I usually don't watch that genre)
Gungrave (Great mafia anime)
FLCL (Craziest anime I've ever seen that I enjoyed)
Gurren Laggan (FLCL style that escalates into an epic battle)
Hellsing / Hellsing Ultimate (Vampires, Nazis, guns)
Berserk (Best fantasy epic ever in my opinion, will make you read the manga which is much longer and ongoing)
Death Note (For the most part a battle of wits)
Record of Lodoss War (Classic fantasy)
Code Geass (Death Note with Mechs)
One Piece (Pirates with crazy powers being pirates)
Stein's Gate (Just started this one, time travel)
Elfen Lied (Bloody with great sad story, short)
Monster (Story goes very slow but it suits the story.  A doctor trying to stop a killer.)

That's just some off the top of my head that I've enjoyed watching.  The best advice is to watch a couple episodes (not just one) and decide if you want to keep going with it or not.  So far that's worked out for me.


----------



## ouch123 (Sep 8, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> I was a bit hesitant since last time I suggested Madoka to someone the reaction I got was kinda shit, still otherwise its one of my favorites but more of a secret favorite.


That's unfortunate. People should be more open-minded.

Anyway, I recommend Code Geass if you like Death Note. It's basically the same but with Sci-Fi and cute girls thrown in.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 8, 2012)

ouch123 said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > I was a bit hesitant since last time I suggested Madoka to someone the reaction I got was kinda shit, still otherwise its one of my favorites but more of a secret favorite.
> ...


I agree still atleast suggesting it is easier than another good series I know.


----------



## Muhyo (Sep 8, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn watch or I will bite you to death.


----------



## narutofan777 (Sep 8, 2012)

watch the first full metal alchemist anime before brotherhood, that one waz good.


----------

